
Slack Rules for Asynchronous Communication - ozten
https://great1on1s.com/blog/slack-rules-for-asynchronous-communication/
======
planetzero
Most people in my company treat Slack as Asynchronous, unless it's something
really important..and it's usually a phone call.

~~~
ozten
That's great! It is surprising to find pockets where this isn't the norm in
2020, but I'm seeing it. I can remember working through this same issue in
2016 at a local Seattle startup.

